# If a jar breaks in the water bath canner



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

ARe the rest of the jars in the canner okay?
I was processing some kraut today and I had a jar break in the canner. I went ahead and finished the processing. Can I use the other jars, are they okay? I never had one break in the canner before.
Thanks!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yes, they should be fine. Let them cool and remove the rings to check and make sure the lids are sealed.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay thanks! I wasn't sure if the jar breaking would hurt the other jars or not.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats good to know!!


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah sheesh I always hate losing one to.  Not to mention the contents.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

And the added mess!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Safe to use others as long as they are sealed. 

Was it a Ball or Kerr canning jar? Before you use old jars, make sure that there are no cracks, pitts or chips out of them, or they won't survive the canning process.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It was a ball jar. I do inspect the jars for cracks and chips, but didn't see any. If I got the band to tight would that have caused it to break?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

flowergurl said:


> It was a ball jar. I do inspect the jars for cracks and chips, but didn't see any. If I got the band to tight would that have caused it to break?


No, the only thing that may cause is a buckled lid. Jars break when they want to and often for no particular obvious reason. Without a magnifying glass, you're never going to find many major flaws and then probably wouldn't recognize them if you saw them. Most common is the bottom popping out. Different thicknesses of glass are involved and they expand at different rates. That's the major reason why directions call for the jars being hot before being filled. Surprise, surprise, mayo jars are less affected by that since there's not as much difference in glass thickness from the base to the sides! 

Martin


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I wondered if that would cause it or not.
I only lost the one and the top of the jar jumped off in the canner.
Yup it was extra mess to clean. Oh well live and learn. I ended up with 12 pints. Homemade kraut is way better than store bought!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> ARe the rest of the jars in the canner okay?


Yes, just make sure you don't get cut by glass shards as you handle them.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

The newer jars are so thin, as are the rings! I've never lost a mayo jar, but have had regular canning jars, both Ball and Kerr, break. Another thing to check after a jar break during processing is to be sure the vent hold is clear, as sometimes food from the broken jar will get pushed up there. Disaster waiting to happen! Jan in Co


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

There is no vent it is a water bath canner.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I put a dish towel in the bottom of the canner it seem to cushion the jars some.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Towel would help prevent the bottoms from snapping off but not much can be done for those that pop their tops. Some older jars used to be advertised as with strong shoulders although I don't think that I've ever had an old one do that. New jars aren't particular where or when they break. And, you're not alone with breakage. First batch of snap beans for the season this afternoon and the bottom went out of a fairly new Ball pint.

Martin


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Martin. Thanks for sharing your canning knowledge with me.


----------

